
Cisco Systems to lay off about 14,000 employees: report - doener
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/cisco-systems-to-lay-off-about-14000-employees-report/article31440950/?cmpid=rss1&click=sf_globe
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12302216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12302216)

------
mark_element
They are also giving away free coffee at the CalTrain station in SF today to
try and gain mindshare for recruiting new employees for Meraki at least.

